# Goodbye



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

until the next TT. I've been offered a job landscaping, which also includes 2 days a week in college studying horticulture. I've done some dealng with the military and secured early release. I now leave the Army at the start of April, some 3 months before i was due to go.
I'll be selling the TT as i've no more need for a comfortable motorway cruiser and my new business will need a pickup. It's quite a wrench getting rid of the first decent car i've owned, but needs must. I may stick it in the for sale section, not sure yet :? 
Anyway, just thought i'd pop in to say hello, and ultimately goodbye, and to wish you all well. I'll still try and arrange a trip to the Lakes if you don't mind me rolling up in a Navara, and if work is good, then a new TT will be on the cards. Never goodbye, just until we meet again.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Good luck in the new career Tim. You don't have to stop coming here just because you won't have the TT. I'm planning to pop back here every so often even after the TT is gone.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good luck with the new venture :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The very best of luck mate - thanks for all your help and laughs, and if you want some practice before you go, there's a garden in Marlow which could use some TLC!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tim, I only hope you can do a "real job" :wink:

Seriously though good luck with the new career and I hope it works out for you.

Over the 2 years I have known you, you have have had a wicked sense of humour especially at TTorquay. However at your Black Tie Dinner we saw a serious Tim where everything was done professionally providing us a once in a lifetime opportunity.

I hope you dont loose touch, and look forward to the Cumbrian LakesTTer Tour :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All the very best, Tim

stick around here with or without a TT. And I'll certainly be coming along to your Lakes do 

Oh, and if all else fails ... my lad is a tree surgeon ... I could always ask him :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck with your new future career.....hope it all works out well for you....


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

All the best for the future Tim, you always made me chuckle. Haste ye back.

John


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

All the best [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> I'll be selling the TT as i've no more need for a comfortable motorway cruiser and my new business will need a pickup. It's quite a wrench getting rid of the first decent car i've owned, but needs must.


Nothing to do with this then Tim? Maybe you mean "quite a stench..". :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79174

Good luck Tim.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be selling the TT as i've no more need for a comfortable motorway cruiser and my new business will need a pickup. It's quite a wrench getting rid of the first decent car i've owned, but needs must.
> ...


Jesus!!! I'd forgotten about that :lol: Maybe i won't be putting the car in the for sale section after all, not on this forum anyway.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echo what has been said above - great to know you and really good luck to you in civvy street  If you're down doing Rob's Garden in Marlow, then mine's only 20 miles from him :wink:

Thanks so much too for all your efforts for the Black tie day, it really was a great day 

As Steve said - you don't have to be a stranger just because the TT is gone - you ramblings in Off Topic and the Flame room have been some of
funniest things on here :lol:

If you fancy a last meet in the TT before you go, why not pop along to the meet in Amersham tonight - shouldn't take more than an hour to get there if you're free


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Echo what has been said above - great to know you and really good luck to you in civvy street  If you're down doing Rob's Garden in Marlow, then mine's only 20 miles from him :wink:
> 
> Thanks so much too for all your efforts for the Black tie day, it really was a great day
> 
> ...


Ramblings??? :lol:

I thought that was the name of your house :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Echo what has been said above - great to know you and really good luck to you in civvy street  If you're down doing Rob's Garden in Marlow, then mine's only 20 miles from him :wink:
> ...


You still haven't finished telling me that story you started after Torquay


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


The end of that remains to be seen :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


But wll I ever get to know the end :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Tim
All the very best for the future, you will miss the people but not the job i have found, Both jeanette and I wish you all the very best and thanks
for being a very good host

Rob


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

All the best in your new venture Marra. I`ll keep my eyes peeled for a pickup then with "Timmys Trees" or "Demolition Squad" or something creative painted on the side around Grasmere/Ambleside then. 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ahh! no loss there a redshite gone from the forum is always pleasing :wink: 

Good luck with life in civvy street bud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Keep in touch Timothy !

J & H x


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Ahh! no loss there a redshite gone from the forum is always pleasing :wink:
> 
> Good luck with life in civvy street bud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


f3ckin' bluenose bitters.

Thanks all, it's been emotional. I may pop in more often than planned as I see the MkII punters are getting chopsy, and lets be honest, you'll be missing the firepower. :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Makee sure you come back, if only to rant, they were the best! 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Miles better than yours kid :wink:See ya in the IOM Tim ???


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck Tim


----------

